# Microhexura montivaga (Spruce-fir moss spider)



## jonezee4 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm doing a project for an Appalachian Geography class on the Microhexura montivaga, a rare and endangered species of spider closely related to tarantulas exclusive to the Appalachian Mountains of the northern part of North Carolina. I've googled the spider and found a couple of low quality sketches of it but I've had no luck in acquiring actual photographs. If anyone is familiar with this spider and has any pictures I would really appreciate you sharing them with me.

Thanks a lot,
jonezee


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 25, 2008)

are you sure that is a valid species?

i'll check


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 25, 2008)

holy double posts


yeah, is valid. i get all the *hex* species mixed up =P

http://research.amnh.org/entomology/spiders/catalog/DIPLURIDAE.html




could we see your project when it is done?  i am quite fascinated by all the USA non-theraphosidae mygalomorphae


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*found*

i googled and found right away.it says 3-5 mm adult size,that is awful small for a tarantula relative.pic i found was taken under microsope.
andy


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 25, 2008)

that is almost assuredly bodylength, so it probably as about a 1cm DLS


i really want to keep tiny mygs like this!


this is the pic you are refering to?
http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/9081/microhexura2.jpg


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Feb 25, 2008)

hi,
PM me for Information on that ENDANGERED SPECIES (no info on data where those can be found!)


----------



## jonezee4 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone; I'll also be happy to share the project with everyone after its completion.


----------



## tarantellajen (Feb 25, 2008)

I considered this species for my endangered species project in zoology class but I couldn't find much information or photos.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 26, 2008)

*yep*

yeah caco that was the one.would be a cool mini-spider.
good luck
andy


----------



## John Apple (Feb 26, 2008)

National Geographic magazine did an article on these guy some years ago. I remember reading it in a dentist office.
They are found in the moss on rocky outcrops and from what I read are rather common in the area they are found. Also found where ever the fir moss is. The microclimates they habitat some say makes them rather hard to keep. The specimens kept died rather quickly.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Feb 27, 2008)

hi,
sure those are hard to keep and even impossible to breed. If you consider that, because of the rather cold climate and less nutrition they get, it takes long for them to mature AND even fully grown females tend to build sacs with about 8-10 eggs (once a year!), this species shouldn´t be in captivity anyway.


----------



## jonezee4 (Feb 27, 2008)

John Apple said:


> National Geographic magazine did an article on these guy some years ago. I remember reading it in a dentist office.
> They are found in the moss on rocky outcrops and from what I read are rather common in the area they are found. Also found where ever the fir moss is. The microclimates they habitat some say makes them rather hard to keep. The specimens kept died rather quickly.


Can you remember what year/month that National Geographic did that article? I ask because I work in the media department of my college's library and we have a wealth of microfilm and microfiche that it might be located on.

Thanks again!
jonezee


----------

